# Suggestions needed for '12 Wrangler light use



## Jmonod (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a '12 Wrangler 4dr Automatic....basically looking to plow mine and few neighbors driveways during the winter basicallynlight use of it, No commercial use 
I'm sick of shoveling.....I know"buy a decent snowblower for the money" but I can't load and unload that thing for the few ppl In my neighborhood that I help out in the winter every time it snows a few inches. I have plowed in the past for a local landscape company but used his trucks and when it comes to knowing what's best for my situation I'm a little unsure. 

Any suggestions would help ans be greatly appreciated 
Thanks.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just got a small Toro 418 model that is awesome in the snow, single stage semi self propelled. had a little trouble with this recent heavy snow, but it still made it and was faster than shoveling. You cna lift it with one hand more or less, lol around $400 bucks.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

There are a lot of plows out there that you can use. Fisher/Western have their Homesteader/Suburbanite lite duty plows. They also both have heavier plows that will work on the wrangler. Meyer has a plow the Drive Pro, or you can get the HomePro version with a front receiver hitch. If you go this route, in the Summer you can put a portable winch in the receiver. Then there is Snoway, Boss, SnowDog, Blizard, Artic for a few choices. They will all work for what you wnat to do. They also vary in price ranges too. Look around where you live to see who are the dealers that are close by. I had a Boss Sportduty on an 07 Jeep Unlimited and it worked great.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

When in doubt, go heavier duty. In fact, try to go with the toughest plow your vehicle can manage with. Two reasons for this; one day you will end up with (perhaps brief, but still significant) a "special event". Could be an extra heavy snow fall, or maybe you'll pick up a recreational property and decide that you want to be able to access it in the winter, or maybe someone you know will need some extra help one day, etc. Second reason is in case it ever becomes time to flip that unit (maybe because your next vehicle is bigger or smaller and you can't use that plow any more) -- heavier duty plow will retain more value.

JK-Plow mentioned "Arctic" plows... they're nice and tough. Your vehicle will probably match up to a "light duty". They have an UNADVERTISED option to provide a "standard duty" plow for all light duty applications. Basically, the light-duty a-frame will fit on the standard duty quadrant, allowing you to match up a standard plow (84 or 90 inch) to a light duty lift frame. In their lingo, light duty is not really light duty -- its just smaller.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

ken643;1748817 said:


> I just got a small Toro 418 model that is awesome in the snow, single stage semi self propelled. had a little trouble with this recent heavy snow, but it still made it and was faster than shoveling. You cna lift it with one hand more or less, lol around $400 bucks.


That sounds a lot more like back breaking hard work than what OP is asking for. It is also what he explicitly asked NOT to be told.

And you know what? A lot of residential drives are not well matched for shovelling or blowing. Things like having a fairly long drive that is sandwiched between a house and a fence. Mine, for example. I tried plowing it with a 4-wheeler for a couple of years, but the 4-wheeler wasn't heavy enough to move the snow that would drift in between the house and the fence. Can't shovel it, because there's nowhere to shovel it to. Can't blow it, same problem as shovelling -- now where to blow it to. I wasn't going to blow it up onto my roof, and it would be highly inappropriate to blow it up onto my neighbor's roof (as much of a ***** as he is, and as much as I would *like* to...).

So, when I bought my new truck, I also bought a plow for it. Makes the drive a breeze.

Now of course, I may not have done that if I didn't actually have two places to clear. There is the one I described above, there is also my 3 km long drive at my second place. I do have a jeep up there ('91), but crappy engine that thing has, does not start in the cold (my dad had an '89 of the same thing, and it had the same problem when cold, when it was new, so its a characteristic of the engine rather than being due to wear/age/defect). Basically, I need the plow on the new truck as backup, because I can't depend on the jeep.

In any case, Jmonod seems to know what he's getting into, and if he wants a plow, nobody should tell him not to.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a 2012 JKU with a 7'6" SnowDogg on it. little over a dozen drives, and it works fine for me. I did also add 2" Heavy Duty EMU springs all around, but it still does drop a bit. If you are only doing driveways you may think of a 6'6". Angled it will not cover your tracks. I only bought the bigger one due to not knowing how long i will plow with my jeep and get another truck.


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

I would go for a standard duty plow. The light duty/personal plow/homeowner plows are junk. Jeeps are great plow vehicles. I prefer fisher plows, but go for what you want. If you do go fisher I would get a 6'9'' or 7'6'' SD, thats what all the jeeps in my area run. If not fisher, something comparable to the size and weight of these plows.


----------

